# New SYFY Series-Monster Man



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I am SO looking forward to this show! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

They've been showing it every week with Face/off. It looks great. I keep thinking back to the days of Don Post and his fabulous masks and props. I'm sure he's still out there but doesn't seem so popular as he once was. ( I know he's dead but his studio used to put out the best stuff even after his death)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've always been interested in special FX, so it's great to see that there will be another show detailing how things are done. The previews looked very cool. Why couldn't there have been these types of series years ago?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have have seen commercials for it and can't wait to watch it!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like another tv show I'll be watching!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Facebook and I am planning to record Monster Man. Mom and I are wanting to see it too.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Setting the Tivo


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Feb 10, 2012)

My TiVo wont find it yet. Have to wait a week then try again. Hmmm Might have to buy another note book to take notes while I'm watching.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't wait for this show. Looks pretty incredible. I love seeing all of the special effects stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The series starts this Wednesday, airing after FACE OFF (season 2 finale this week). I posted air times (with repeats) for this week's episode on the This Week on Halloween TV thread.


----------



## Snake Eyes037 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just saw this on my DVR. This show is really interesting on how you see them use techniques that are discussed in these forums. There was a prop made for a conjoined twin to be used in a movie. The idea was for them to be separated during a hospital dream sequence. The director had the conjoined twins fight until they get separated causing a bloody mess. The prop makers were using a fire extinguisher filled with fake blood with a long tubing attached to the nozzle. Great effect. 

They also built a two headed shark and that was also an interesting build process. I can't wait to see more of this show.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds cool. I have it recorded; now, I just need to get around to _watching_ the episode


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Watched it. Probably won't watch it again. I can't stand a horror prop show that focuses on all the family arguments and "drama" of not getting along instead of showing how props are made. In addition to that, the "movies" that they were doing work for look like low budget pitiful excuses for entertainment. I liked Making Monsters a lot more.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I watched the first 20 minutes... bye! it sucked!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought it was pretty good.I liked watching them sweat to make the deadline.I have never heard of them at all but liked their work.


----------



## Snake Eyes037 (Feb 28, 2010)

boobear said:


> Watched it. Probably won't watch it again. I can't stand a horror prop show that focuses on all the family arguments and "drama" of not getting along instead of showing how props are made. In addition to that, the "movies" that they were doing work for look like low budget pitiful excuses for entertainment. I liked Making Monsters a lot more.


I've also watched monster makers which was also a good show. They also had arguments on that show, it may not have been family arguments but there were arguments. I don't think Nightmare on Elm Street was a low budget film or one that falls for low budget pitiful excuses for entertainment? I agree with you though that we'd like to see less arguments and more prop making.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

boobear said:


> Watched it. Probably won't watch it again. I can't stand a horror prop show that focuses on all the family arguments and "drama" of not getting along instead of showing how props are made. In addition to that, the "movies" that they were doing work for look like low budget pitiful excuses for entertainment. I liked Making Monsters a lot more.


I have to agree with the lovely Boobear......The reality shows are all the same, they're running out of time, they're arguing with each other and they have terrible hairdos....The building of the two headed shark was interesting. Thank god for Tivo, I can fast forward thru the other feeble sideshows.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just watched it on SYFY.com's website (I get up everyday at 5:00 am, so I can't stay up to watch it at it's regular time). Boobear is right about the drama, kind of redundant. That being said, the show does give a behind-the-scenes glimpse into propmaking, and we could probably learn some tips and techniques that we may apply to our own prop building projects.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Making Monsters was way better than this show.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I also get tired of the deadline crap! If the newbies on Face Off can get their stuff done in a matter of hours...these so called pros should easily crank it out!


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

They didnt think they could do a simple silicone appliance in 2 days while the people on face off are creating multiple characters in only 3 days from head to toe.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I just watched it on SYFY.com's website (I get up everyday at 5:00 am, so I can't stay up to watch it at it's regular time). Boobear is right about the drama, kind of redundant. That being said, the show does give a behind-the-scenes glimpse into propmaking, and we could probably learn some tips and techniques that we may apply to our own prop building projects.


Not too sure where I'd rank the show, probably in the "Meh" category. I do agree with pumpkinhead625 though, if you can put up with the baggage then the general prop building is worth a look. Wish I could have seen Making Monsters but it doesn't seem to run in my neck of the woods. Too bad; it sounds great!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

All I have to say is, two-headed shark... excellent


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree with the concensus....I'll give it another show or two and then give up if it doesn't improve....too bad, because there are so few shows that cater to our genre. I was really hoping this would be good. Too much fake suspense/family drama. We just really want to see the build process! One day someone will get it....hopefully.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't watched faceoff.It always looked good in previews just never hit the dvr button for this show.I really need to next go around.I am so happy making the monsters is coming back I still have them dvr'd.I am hoping monster man will improve as it goes.Another one of my fav shows was when they did the halloween cake wars(not sure if that was the name)Where they made life size cakes in very little time.Those cakes was so cool.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Whats "Monster Makers"?


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Whats "Monster Makers"?


A show called Making Monsters was a short-run tv show on the Travel Channel (at least, that's where I saw it) showing how horror/sci-fi movie props were made by a company in Colorado.

I think there was only 4 or 5 episodes that I saw so I'm not sure if there were more, but it was a pretty good show.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

There's been a few threads about the "Making Monsters" tv show. One such thread can be found here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...hannels-making-monsters-prop-show-series.html
I never did find it airing in my area, but I find that happens with a number of specialty shows/channels: airs in the States the season/year before it does here. I'm hoping to see Making Monsters and the Halloween Cake shows this upcoming season. I read enough about them to eagerly anticipate their viewing, but alas, it was not meant to be (yet). As are many others I'm hoping Monster Man finds it's groove and improves.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Monster Makers was a little more fun because they don't look like what most would consider your stereotypical monster makers. Most of the people that were shown at Distortions looked like average Janes & Joes with the exception of some of the artists.

They guy on Monster Man looks like what most would consider a stereotypical horror dude, jet blue-black hair & goatee, piercings, tattoos, weird contacts, he drives a hearse, etc. & his kids look a lot like he does with odd hair colors, tattoos & piercings, etc. Not all of us horror/Halloween/monster makers/fans look like that & this Monster Man show just perpetuates that stereotype which makes me sad.

Now granted the dude on Monster Makers wanted to make his ears pointy like Spock, but still, he looked more like an aging hippie/Grateful Dead fan that some guy that makes scary stuff.

I most likely will give this another episode or 2 but I agree with most here, it's meh at best after one episode.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, I watched the first episode of Monster Man and felt kinda eh about it. Maybe it'll get better - but I'm not really counting on it.



LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Making Monsters was way better than this show.


I wanted to watch Making Monsters SO BADLY... but I only have basic cable, and no DVR... and it tragically never popped up for download anywhere (was really counting on that!).  If they re-air it this October... I'll have to record it on my parent's DVR.

*EDIT:* Oops. Posted as mom. -Lil Ghouliette


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Husband and I had recorded it and just watched it yesterday. It's ok. I liked Making Monsters better. I always enjoy seeing how they create their props...but I'm just not loving the main characters...and I thought I would. We'll see...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I was really looking forward to this, but ended up being very underwhelmed. Ill watch it, as I do enjoy these type of shows, but they really need to step up the game. Less drama and more emphasis on the the props. And better props too. The silicone appliance was weak sauce for a premier episode and the shark should have been alot better than what it was for a professional prop house.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I do have to agree with you ShadowBat, the shark could have been a lot better. Should have had like growths coming out of it. A two headed shark is going to have other things wrong with it not just the second head.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know what I think of the show, honestly. While I found some of it intriguing, I'm tired of all the family drama that is added to many of these types of series to make for 'extra 
impact'


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize so many of us would find this show kind of "blah"....I just watched it on my sis's DVR this evening and told her not to bother getting any new episodes as I wasn't interested....I agree Monster Makers was way better and can't wait to see the new episodes they are doing this year....I've also tried to find the complete season/episodes and are nowhere to be found....I've scoured the web and checked the itunes store, hulu, etc....NOWHERE....It's like it didn't happen!.....I'm hoping they play the old ones leading up to the new episodes this fall so I can see them again.....ZR


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

anyone catch last nights episode?

I really hope they cut back on the drama and focus more on the props and builds. This is what a show like this is supposed to be about. It would have been cool to see more detail of the werewolf costume, instead we got quick clips of it and more of "oh no, Cleve isnt going to have it done and the client is pissed!"


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> anyone catch last nights episode?
> 
> I really hope they cut back on the drama and focus more on the props and builds. This is what a show like this is supposed to be about. It would have been cool to see more detail of the werewolf costume, instead we got quick clips of it and more of "oh no, Cleve isnt going to have it done and the client is pissed!"


I saw last nights episode and the making of the werewolf. I must say, it was a far cry from the pilot episode as it did have less drama and a lot more focus on the design and builds of the projects. I actually enjoyed it, thought it was really good. I guess SyFy was reading this thread!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

The drama is a little much. I watched last night the episode with the werewolf. I thought the werewolf looked kinda cheesy. And what the heck is all this hype about some movie "Forbidden Zone"? And why on earth would you make another? I have seen alot of bad movies in my time but the sequel looks even worse than the original.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> anyone catch last nights episode?
> 
> I really hope they cut back on the drama and focus more on the props and builds. This is what a show like this is supposed to be about. It would have been cool to see more detail of the werewolf costume, instead we got quick clips of it and more of "oh no, Cleve isnt going to have it done and the client is pissed!"


Oops... Forgot about it Thanks for the detailed write-up Doesn't sound like I missed much, anyhow


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wait is it this Forbidden Zone?












Or this Forbidden Zone?










Cause if it's the first one, AWESOME!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I started watching the werewolf episode, but it seemed like an episode of OC Choppers....moved on to another channel


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's the first on which is directed by (forgot the first name)elfman who is danny elfmans brother(nbc music)and father to jenna elfman(darma and greg).He really looked like a fun guy.And he really makes it a family project.I really loved last nights episode.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I started watching the werewolf episode, but it seemed like an episode of OC Choppers....moved on to another channel


Alot of people are saying pretty much the same thing Im finding. Syfy needs to take note or this series isnt going to last. 

I do know of one individual whos defnding this show tooth and nail. lol He has Cleve up on a pedestal. Ive never even heard of the guy until this show.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> I do know of one individual whos defnding this show tooth and nail. lol He has Cleve up on a pedestal. Ive never even heard of the guy until this show.


I had heard of SOTA Effects before the show and seen some of their work (including toys/statues), but that's as far as it goes. I try not to place anyone on a pedestal, since that often only sets one up for disappointment; lots of musicians, actors, athletes, and so on have overinflated egos, and I have heard the same of some well-known people involved in the horror 
industry


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

The best one so far is the one yesterday about the werewolf.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> It's the first on which is directed by (forgot the first name)elfman who is danny elfmans brother(nbc music)and father to jenna elfman(darma and greg).He really looked like a fun guy.And he really makes it a family project.I really loved last nights episode.


Oh awesome!! It's Richard Elfman. He's Jenna Elfman's father-in-law, his son Bodhi is married to Jenna. Together with Danny Elfman they founded Oingo Boingo. Richard, Bodhi & Jenna are all Scientologists, Danny however is not.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kev730 said:


> The best one so far is the one yesterday about the werewolf.


Two episodes in... Not really saying a whole lot, is it?



RCIAG said:


> Richard, Bodhi & Jenna are all Scientologists, Danny however is not.


Why am I not surprised? Even when she played Dharma, Jenna Elfman came off as completely cracked


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Is anyone else repulsed by the yellow teeth on the monster man? The owner also gets on my nerves every time he says his "lines" he is trying not to laugh. I'm not sure I can get thru another episode...............


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Oh awesome!! It's Richard Elfman. He's Jenna Elfman's father-in-law, his son Bodhi is married to Jenna. Together with Danny Elfman they founded Oingo Boingo. Richard, Bodhi & Jenna are all Scientologists, Danny however is not.


Gotcha.I love Jenna her personality is so goofy.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Deadna said:


> Is anyone else repulsed by the yellow teeth on the monster man? The owner also gets on my nerves every time he says his "lines" he is trying not to laugh. I'm not sure I can get thru another episode...............


I think it maybe some kind of effect cause they look like they have black lines on his teeth.Did you see the picture of him in"normal" apperance he looked like a average joe.I noticed he tones down his look certain times.I am really liking the show but then again I like most reality shows except for jersey shore.I also like the fact that he tries to get a feel for the creature he is making by swimming with sharks and being a dogs play toy.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> .I also like the fact that he tries to get a feel for the creature he is making by swimming with sharks and being a dogs play toy.



Im wondering if this wasnt an idea for the show though. 

Like Ive said, concentrate on the props and the builds. Get rid of the extra crap theyre throwing in there.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

It was tough to really tell how good the werewolf was. I mean, it looked good, but it was all just quick shots. I would have to see it with the movie magic added. However, I think that Rick Baker's werewolf from "American Werewolf In London" will always have the greatest looking werewolf ever to be on screen.

Rob


----------



## Snake Eyes037 (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess I'm in the minority here but I really like this show. I keep hearing people say the same thing, "Monster Makers was better." I also saw all the episodes of Monster Makers which was a good show. There was also drama on that show, same deadlines they have to meet, etc. I actually see more of the build process on Monster man than I did on Monster makers. I don't believe that swimming with the sharks or being a chew toy for the dog was just drama for the show. I know many artists/engineers/architects that also take inspirational field trips for ideas when they are in a jam during their initial concept design. Cleve said it best, "The FX industry is a dying breed where CGI has taken over." I know there will be those that will continue to beat down on this show and your entitled to your opinion. I just see this show differently where I am not expecting a tutorial on making monsters. We are fortunate that we get to see this dying breed open their shop and watch them make monsters.


----------



## GhostDancer (Sep 3, 2010)

This looks like a good series...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

halloween71 said:


> I think it maybe some kind of effect cause they look like they have black lines on his teeth.Did you see the picture of him in"normal" apperance he looked like a average joe.I noticed he tones down his look certain times.I am really liking the show but then again I like most reality shows except for jersey shore.I also like the fact that he tries to get a feel for the creature he is making by swimming with sharks and being a dogs play toy.


I did notice last night that they only look that way when he is doing the side interviews to match his eyes I guess. It just stands out so much to me that I can't get past it 
He does look more normal while out working.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Wait till you see their show featuring Jim Warfield from Ravens Grin Inn!
You will be "waiting" a long time... forever.
I ignored the emails from them, then they called. I told them "No" for several very good reasons. If I had even guessed that this show was doing the phoney drama -thing it would have been a VERY short phone call!
I saw the first motorcycle temper tantrum of a tool flying across a shop and I turned it off. I like to avoid confrontations, real, or imagined.
1) My house has no room for some new, large, complex display=no thank you.
2) I build my own stuff, the few objects I did not create I give credit to for those who did, like my old neighbor Jeremy Bohr, mask maker.
3) Just because someone owns a camera does not give them free and unlimited access to everything I have created over these last 26 years, and play it forever on you-tube or tv.. somebody is then making money from this aren't they!?
I said:"No." (I have been on TV before and the last time was not pleasant in many reguards)
Then the voice on the other end said:"Well, if we were going to do this (After I just gave numerous reasons why it was Not going to be happening!?) "we would expect YOU to be financially contributing to the project, since it would be installed in your house."
No, You Pay ME! You just own a camera, maybe, just maybe I "OWN" my own creations and ideas? Wait! I Could be on this show, I can do Real drama, just get me going about this camera/talent Piracy issue!
hahahhaah! (Jim lives to laugh again!)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Gotcha.I love Jenna her personality is so goofy.


The other month, I was waited on by a woman who reminded me of her sooo much; older, but same oddball personality (which I like, too) 



Deadna said:


> I did notice last night that they only look that way when he is doing the side interviews to match his eyes I guess. It just stands out so much to me that I can't get past it


Shall we all write Syfy and tell them to get him using Whitening toothpaste ASAP?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Wait till you see their show featuring Jim Warfield from Ravens Grin Inn!
> You will be "waiting" a long time... forever.


Damn.

'Cause THAT'S a show I'd watch & I know it would be worth watching!!


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with BooBear. Way too much family drama and not enough information. I don't think any of the movies they are making props for will be on my Must See list. The props look like a lot of the stuff you see in the Sci Fi channel movies. Couldn't wait for it to air, and have been very disappointed so far. Making Monsters is a much better use of my time.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, gave it a second chance and... it still suck. Werewolf was looking good, until the end product, look very cheesy to me, all props made are for movies I'll NEVER want to watch anyway. What was that freaky old man dancing at the bikinie woman was about? CREEPY... will avoid it for sure now. Would love seeing MAKING Monsters.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Garthgoyle said:


> Shall we all write Syfy and tell them to get him using Whitening toothpaste ASAP?


Uh NO....it is obviously part of his makeup since it's not always like that....it's just gross


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

RCIAG! The show you would like to see might be this show if I had creative control of it! Those guys in the editing department can make anyone look like a total idiot if they feel like.(I am just warning others about the "Idiot" thing, I play the idiot regularly and often)
When "Travel sick" (The Comedy Channel) filmed here, their cameras were probably filming for 5 -1/2 hours! Now talk about a ton of editing to do! Where are all of those images? That outfit did me dirty! We signed an agreement, their part of it promised to actually say the name of my haunt, website, location, phone number, admission. They did none of these things.
There was a 1/2 second mere glimpse of a sign next to my house that says Ravens Grin over the host's shoulder as he walked up to my front door as he said, "We found this strange old house in Illinois owned by "Jim"." Isn't THAT Something? My house was lost and they found it for me? Not that I already had been in business for many years and was already very well-known to quite a large number of people, no, they "found" this house!
Gypsies with cameras! (Actual gypsies would be much more honest in their dealings, I believe.)
None of their phone numbers were "good" just a few days after they left here, probably S.O.P*. for them!
Be Warned!

* Standard Operating Procedure


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I didnt feel like either of the makeups they did were that impressive. The ugly girl one didnt flow. When your creating a character you have to think ever aspect of the character. A girl with a really messed up head is going to have some other things wrong with her to. And that werewolf don't even get me started.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> I didnt feel like either of the makeups they did were that impressive. The ugly girl one didnt flow. When your creating a character you have to think ever aspect of the character. A girl with a really messed up head is going to have some other things wrong with her to. And that werewolf don't even get me started.


I think you have to smoke pot before watching that last show to fully appreciate it. The ugly chicks makeup did not match her skin tones. I have seen some deformed people but that looked ridiculous. 

The werewolf looked really cool right up to point of assembling the head and then it took a nose dive like a F-18 in full afterburner. The head mechanism was sooo way cheesy it gave “B” movies a bad name. 

That episode showed good step by step prop building footage and but with really feeble final products. I gave it a C-.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok...I will bite...what makes it so awesome?


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

It's on right now. will watch for a while And see where it goes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just watched the werewolf episode & that werewolf would've looked great in a home haunt, but not for a movie. I think I'm done with this show, I don't want the drama, EVERY "reality" show has that, it's played, it's boring. Although I know they do it because 1)it's part of the formula & 2)they think they'll get non-horror fans to watch if they have some drama & less actual monster making. What they don't get is that horror fans ARE the audience & we don't all want that drama.

As for Forbidden Zone, I CAN'T WAIT!! What they did will really fit with that type of flick & it's supposed to be kinda bad & weird, but it's not for everyone. You gotta like those sorta goodbad-cheesy-artsy-weird-cult-camp flicks. The first one starred Hervé Villechaize, Susan Tyrell (Ramona Ricketts from Cry Baby), with appearances by Warhol, Viva & Danny Elfman. It was just surreal stuff so that makeup will work for it.

Here's a clip from the original Forbidden Zone. It was also originally in B&W.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5434ZUQIxPM&feature=related


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the ugly chick one was more for a comedy effect than scary.I never saw the orginal movie but to me it put me in the same mind as rockyhorror picture show.A little bit silly.
I do like the show I am always thrilled with any behind the scenes look at halloween related shows of any kind.And I do like the people in the show.I will continue to set the dvr.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else on this. I'm not really impressed with the props being made. Not that I could do any better...but nothing I've seen so far has really jumped out at me as awesome. I think I'll still watch it because I do enjoy seeing the process of how things are made. Could definitely do without the family drama though for sure. 

I say SciFi should bring back Making Monsters. Loved that show!!! And we got to see one of the props made for Eastern State Pen. up close and personal. It was as amazing in person as it was on the show!!!


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I think what we're forgetting is this entertainment. It is not mean't to be a tutorial on how to build monsters. I it just profiling a guy who makes monsters. It would be boring if they focused just on the props. Not for us, but for everyone else it would be. But I still think Cleave needs to spend less time on his makeup and more time on his monsters.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> I think what we're forgetting is this entertainment. It is not mean't to be a tutorial on how to build monsters. I it just profiling a guy who makes monsters. It would be boring if they focused just on the props. Not for us, but for everyone else it would be. But I still think Cleave needs to spend less time on his makeup and more time on his monsters.


Entertainment? Really? I guess if you're into "reality" TV it is. To me there's only one of those scripted reality shows worth watching, and that's Monday Night Raw. But thinking about it, if folks weren't into that drama crap, MTV and VH1 would still be showing music videos


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me rephrase that. It is mean't to be entertainment.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I can see your point. It is meant to be entertainment...period. Most of the people watching probably aren't into prop making and such like we here on the Halloween forum are. But then again...that's why we're going to be that much more critical about what's being made. I've seen the most amazing props on this forum made from people that do it for fun on the weekends. So I would of course expect more from someone who is making their living from it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Entertainment? Really? I guess if you're into "reality" TV it is. To me there's only one of those scripted reality shows worth watching, and that's Monday Night Raw. But thinking about it, if folks weren't into that drama crap, MTV and VH1 would still be showing music videos


Agreed. Couldn't have said it better myself, Scatterbrains 



Trinity1 said:


> I've seen the most amazing props on this forum made from people that do it for fun on the weekends. So I would of course expect more from someone who is making their living from it.


Though I only caught the first episode, I was expecting a whole heck of a lot more. I do realize that they were a bit rushed in getting things done, but the coloring of the appliance didn't even come close to matching the twins' skin, for cripe's sake


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> I think what we're forgetting is this entertainment. It is not mean't to be a tutorial on how to build monsters. I it just profiling a guy who makes monsters. It would be boring if they focused just on the props. Not for us, but for everyone else it would be. But I still think Cleave needs to spend less time on his makeup and more time on his monsters.


Yeah if they made it just for us they'd make zero money & that's what TV is all about. I understand why they do what they do, I don't mind "reality" shows, but I just don't dig the guy or the drama or what they're turning out. But that's just my humble opinion, I get why some like it. It's probably easier to watch if you watch On Demand or DVR it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> .....I say SciFi should bring back Making Monsters. Loved that show!!! And we got to see one of the props made for Eastern State Pen. up close and personal. It was as amazing in person as it was on the show!!!



If I'm not mistaken, Making Monsters was a Travel Channel production, not SYFY. 

I have to laugh that so many people in this thread have commented on hoping they bring back Making Monsters. As I recall from last year's thread on Making Monsters, there were just as many comments on disliking the show and the contents and approach as this thread on Monster Man. I've DVRd the two episodes but haven't had a chance to watch them yet so really don't have an opinion yet. Aside from Martha Stewart from years ago, I don't think any show is as tutorial as some would wish. Not even those construction or landscaping or decorating shows, there's always some drama. Unless someone here produces and manages to sell a program to some cable station (or local community TV programming), I just don't see it happening. Since special effects makeup and prop making are such a non-mainstream programming subject to begin with, I'd rather focus on what is useful or inspiring in the shows than on their approach to it.

BTW I enjoyed Making Monsters last year. It offered a behind the scenes look at products I had seen and places I heard about.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Well lets stop complaining and think about all the good things Monster Man has to offer. And if you can't stand monster man, Face Off is returning this summer.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay...mmm... Good things... good things...

Let'see ... no real attractive ladies... not much... that's a minus...

Cool props... well, I seen much better here.... some were not bad... that's good, I guess.. 

it's only 30 minutes long per episodes.. maybe good?

It carries a terrible curse! Ooh, that's bad. 

But it comes with a free frogurt! That's good. 

The frogurt is also cursed. That's bad. 

But you get your choice of toppings. That's good! 

The toppings contain potassium benzoate. ...That's bad.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for a laugh, osenator


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Okay...mmm... Good things... good things...
> 
> Let'see ... no real attractive ladies... not much... that's a minus...
> 
> ...


I can't speak for everyone, but I like sodium benzoate on my frogurt.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I understand that it's a reality show, not a prop-making show, but if they're going to keep quoting the line about "The best monsters are still made by hand" then the goods need to back that statement. So far, I'm not seeing it. Not only did the twins' appliance not match their skin tone, but from the angle we were shown, it stretched in a very unnatural way before finally breaking; hopefully it looked better from whatever angle it was being shot for the film. And the werewolf? I'm with oaklawn Crematory: started very promisingly but nosedived into cheesiness. Again, maybe it looked better through the lens of the camera that was shooting the actual movie, but if that's the case, I'd hope they'd show us that footage so we could be impressed rather than relying on seeing other people act impressed. 

Will I stick with it? Maybe. I'd rank it last against either season of Face-off or Making Monsters but with little on TV that interests me right now, I may feel the need to take my monster fix wherever I can get it.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Making Monsters was a Travel Channel production, not SYFY.
> 
> I have to laugh that so many people in this thread have commented on hoping they bring back Making Monsters. As I recall from last year's thread on Making Monsters, there were just as many comments on disliking the show and the contents and approach as this thread on Monster Man. I've DVRd the two episodes but haven't had a chance to watch them yet so really don't have an opinion yet. Aside from Martha Stewart from years ago, I don't think any show is as tutorial as some would wish. Not even those construction or landscaping or decorating shows, there's always some drama. Unless someone here produces and manages to sell a program to some cable station (or local community TV programming), I just don't see it happening. Since special effects makeup and prop making are such a non-mainstream programming subject to begin with, I'd rather focus on what is useful or inspiring in the shows than on their approach to it.
> 
> BTW I enjoyed Making Monsters last year. It offered a behind the scenes look at products I had seen and places I heard about.


You are correct!!! I say the TRAVEL channel should bring back Making Monsters!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Making Monsters was picked up for another 10 episodes. They were filming at the Halloween show in Houston and at Transworld. They're still filming, so it won't start airing until September. I was on camera talking with Marsha at the Houston show about the new props. I'll probably end up on the cutting room floor since I'm guessing I looked like a deer in the headlights. I wasn't expecting to be filmed, we were talking about the new props and Marsha says "hey, let's get you on camera!" Next thing I know there's a camera about 3 feet from my head and a big, fuzzy microphone between us. Not sure why I couldn't act natural, lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome! We'll be lookin' for it just in case!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love making the monsters to but as another poster commented for some it wasn't their cup of tea.Good thing we can decide not to watch if we don't like.
For some reason my whole family likes monster man and that doesn't happen often.But they also liked making the monster and halloween wars.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

grimreaper1962 said:


> It's on right now. will watch for a while And see where it goes.


Okay I watched some of the one then the werewolf one and I feel the show sucks. They have so many reality shows about everything and in most of the shows like chopper, top guns, repo shows, dog the bounty hunter and this one, there is always too much drama with those on the show. I would like to see a show with just a couple of everyday prop builders who would enjoy sharing their kowledge and breaking it down from start to finish. Especially for the beginners that want to earn the correct way to do latex masks and prosthetics. Give good places to buy various things like some of the motors and other stuff and how they can be adapted to work on different projects. You know kind of like the simple cooking shows where they want to open your eyes to what is out there. I know I am fairly new at this whole haunt stuff. I am somewhat mechanically inclined. I have been working in a machine shop for over 30 years and like to challenge myself from time to time. We have engineers involved in robotics. I would love to build a robotic prop that can be controlled via radio controller. Not to walk bu maybe crawl and change direction while chasing TOT's. Anyhow, that is my opinion and that's it.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

Not impressed yet by this show but, did like the tip on projecting the shark image to make larger.....i may try this with a tranasorus rex head i have....could be interesting.Seems like a big soap opera to me.Missed monster makers and have searched everywhere too...even torrents.Guess i will have to wait for that one.
I liked the stretch hair too...wish i had that when i made my werewolf....would have saved days of gluing on individual hairs lol


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I watched the first show and won't be watching it again....too much drama BS


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Making Monsters was picked up for another 10 episodes.


Awesome! I've just been kind of having Monster Man playing in the background rather than really being invested in it but Making Monsters I'll watch every moment of.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

That is great news re: Making Monsters! 

I'm also pleased to say that I enjoyed the cyborg cockroach from last night's episode of Monster Man, and while the exploding ant didn't impress me, it was just a prototype and not horrible. I'm feeling slightly encouraged.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I have seen all episodes so far. I really feel bad for the main guy. He seems a lot like us but surrounded by turds and ungrateful whiners. If it was just a show with him making stuff an nobody else it would be better. His kids are creepy brats and ex-wife is ... I don't really have a description ....

BUT it IS reality tv so they only put in that crap for the people who live for it. meh ....

Gotta love the hearse, though.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

I like it, The stuff he comes up with is pretty good. I'm sure a lot of the in fighting is encouraged for the show. Cleve Hall seems confident and down to earth and he really comes up with good stuff. The drama? I'm betting it's mostly made up for the show. Dan


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got a chuckle out of the arrogant director on the show who is making a horror movie only fit for saturday nights SYFY channel,looking down his nose at the prop  Come to think of it the shark was a SYFY movie too I think.
What is up with the building being locked down so much that a customer can't just walk in? Then there are the scenes of the outside that show the high chainlink fencing...looks like an unsafe area!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I loved the last show.the lighted tenacales(sp)were cool.And the stuff does appear to look real good on the movie camera.
As someone who still buys some store bought props(more homemade every year I do it)I look to people like him for inspiration and ideas.And hope one day to only have my own props.So I give props to anyone out there who makes and sells their props and esp have them in movies no matter the channel.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I skipped this past weeks episode. Just no interest in it at all. The previews looked lame.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Sota is a very small shop (not many hands on deck) and with the short deadlines and rushed nature of the projects they have displayed on the show so far, I'm not surprised that the product quality has been somewhat disappointing. I really hope they start showing some larger-scale projects with reasonable deadlines, otherwise both Sota and Cleve Hall will come out of this with tarnished reputations in the industry.

In the design/production world there is a classic phrase "Fast, Cheap, Good; Pick any two!" Good and Fast is not Cheap. Good and Cheap is not Fast. Fast and Cheap is not Good. Right now it looks like their clients are choosing Fast and Cheap. (Hence Cleave cannibalizing old molds to create a project rather than starting with a new sculpt, which is a creative way to leverage some of the quality of past projects.)

Reality TV always has a lot of drama, and sadly that's what the masses seem to enjoy. Personally (and I'm sure in this crowd I'm not alone) I would love to see more focus on the 30+ years of experience Cleve has, learn about how things were done "back in the day," and see (in detail) how he tackles every stage of new projects. Unfortunately not everyone who watches SYFY would enjoy a detailed examination of the creative process as much as many of us might.

Lucky for us, we have great forums full of creative people sharing all the amazing projects they are working on.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

VexFX said:


> Sota is a very small shop (not many hands on deck) and with the short deadlines and rushed nature of the projects they have displayed on the show so far, I'm not surprised that the product quality has been somewhat disappointing. I really hope they start showing some larger-scale projects with reasonable deadlines, otherwise both Sota and Cleve Hall will come out of this with tarnished reputations in the industry.
> 
> In the design/production world there is a classic phrase "Fast, Cheap, Good; Pick any two!" Good and Fast is not Cheap. Good and Cheap is not Fast. Fast and Cheap is not Good. Right now it looks like their clients are choosing Fast and Cheap. (Hence Cleave cannibalizing old molds to create a project rather than starting with a new sculpt, which is a creative way to leverage some of the quality of past projects.)
> 
> ...


Good and cheap, fast and slow...OMG! I'm so confused! I pick "C".....



Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Good and cheap, fast and slow...OMG! I'm so confused! I pick "C".....


I know... It's enough to nearly make one's head explode

I still haven't managed to catch any other episodes (possibly subconsciously), so I can't really chime in about the state of the show. I'm not a fan of 'reality' shows to begin with, and this series manages to play into the trap that so many others do, which is unfortunate.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like some Pimp Daddy, talking to his hookers : "Right now, it looks like our clients are choosing Fast and Cheap. Go get them, girls!". 
I totally agree with VexFX comments. I'll might watch the 3rd episodes, if nothing else is playing. But I'll be honest, my mind wondered in the first and second episode. I prefer watching Storage Hunters any day over this.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG, yeah! Auction Hunters is my new favorite (cuz I've seen all old episodes of my other faves). It belongs on History Channel, not Spike! Of course, you may be referring to Storage Wars .. I hate that one. Too many big heads and peeing-matches! Meh!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I like Monster Man but I have to say I liked Face Off better, it was a bit more informative. I like seeing more of the concept and construction stuff where Monster man is a bit more focused on the work/family drama. Still a good show. 

Making Monsters on Travel Channel last year was also neat. 

I sense a theme in all these shows, customers want things to fast and the artists are always behind; reminds me of my life as a web designer.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I ment Auction Hunters, tired. It's one of my fav show also.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

When is Making Monsters premiering?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> When is Making Monsters premiering?


Marsha from Distortions told me not until around September.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the "Idea" of Monster Man, but the drama that is just heavily edited fotage of the monster man eating, or napping, or doing nothing while the directors yell "Wheres my monster! I need my monster"! Or the owner sweating and asking the monster man "Are we on time? Are we gonna make it? How much longer"? 

The worst part, besides the cheesy for crap "movies" their making the monster for, Is when the monster man says something like:
"My crew and I just wern't getting the right feel for this project so I decided to take them on an outing to..." Atack dog school, swimming with the sharks, exterminator. 

Really? You had 7 days to do this build, the director narrowed down to 4 and you're going to waste a day on a family field trip? No wonder their "builds" turn out crappy and their sujugated to the lowest rung on the FX ladder. Their going on inspirational trips, getting BAAAD tattoos, piercings, and horribal dye jobs.

Its also obvious to me that the only place where they actually gain time to build is when Cleve cancels all of his dentist appointments. 

I'll continue to watch the show but only to make fun at the expence of the people in the show.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Monster Man seems almost like a farce but I do enjoy some bits to it. I guess the thing I dislike the most is these directors coming in and expecting one thing and giving an unrealistic timeframe to complete the project. Also annoying is that the owner tells the director that "thats usually a 6 week job" and then gives in to doing it in 2. Im like , "O.O". 

I know you need the money dude but show a little backbone, hehe. Then they take all this grief from the directors when the progress isnt to their liking and unexpected drop ins. (which I hate). Those guys are the drama queens to me.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with all who thought this show sucked,it did!!!!
Definately looked "B" movie crap to me too.
I too am sick of all the "deadline" and "drama" crap,didn't buy it in the first place.Its funny how they always manage to make it in the last few minutes.West Coast customs for one is the same way,the head hauncho always stands around chomping at the bit,does nothing then takes all the credit!


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

One thing that also did bug me was how that mold maker was fiberglassing without any protection. When you fiberglass always where a respirator, gloves, a jumpsuit and glasses.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought this was one of their best episodes. The bio-mechanical bug was done very well. I thought it was his best prop yet. The show is getting better a little at a time....


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Two weeks to do that little Bio mechanical bug. That was a project that could have easily been done in a matter of days over at ADI or Synapse.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Another thing that would help them was if they cleaned up that shop. Man it is horribly messy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> I guess the thing I dislike the most is these directors coming in and expecting one thing and giving an unrealistic timeframe to complete the project. Also annoying is that the owner tells the director that "thats usually a 6 week job" and then gives in to doing it in 2. Im like , "O.O".


Such is life though, in any field of work. I'm always getting stuff on my desk being told, they wanted 6 of this or that yesterday so I need it now. That's just doin' business & it's over emphasized for TV.

I just don't dig Cleve for the most part. He kinda skeeves me out.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Another thing that would help them was if they cleaned up that shop. Man it is horribly messy.


For years I got so sick of Paul Sr on American Chopper always yelling about the messy shop...I thought :"what does it matter?" Then I saw this show and understand why it DOES matter.....all that mess makes people less productive!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Such is life though, in any field of work. I'm always getting stuff on my desk being told, they wanted 6 of this or that yesterday so I need it now. That's just doin' business & it's over emphasized for TV.
> 
> I just don't dig Cleve for the most part. He kinda skeeves me out.


Summer's coming....gonna need them short skeeves! I like tank tops but thats me....I guess.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Another thing that would help them was if they cleaned up that shop. Man it is horribly messy.


Yeah I have to agree with ya there. Did you see the system for storing molds?? WOWSER!


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

On the latest episode I noticed something. Cleaves monsters are alright its the way the directors are shooting the film. Its to jump cut-ish (is that a word). Just do some pans and a few cuts not all this shaky camera blur junk. Just my two sense.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

So far I've seen better creations here on HF... The only redeeming factor to this whole thing is that it gives a semi tutorial on sourcing materials for your build and how to create some of the things we think about. 

Honestly though... A web spinner made out of a glue gun and an air compressor? Hasn't the genius ever heard of spirit? He went through all that work when they could have sourced a dozen from spirit online and been done with it. But hey, he probably felt big and important... "I built this really cool webcaster and it only took three days"

For the record... I kinda built my own last year cause I couldn't afford to buy one. It worked but was cumbersome. I much prefer the webcaster sold at spirit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I get the feeling that the whole web spinner thing was solely for entertainment because there's no way a pro wouldn't know that.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay I have watched all of the shows. Face off Monster man Making Monsters and I have to say I like them all yes I agree the drama is a little to much at times but that is what sells nowadays. I also have to say that when filming these shows that i dont believe that these are the only projects that are being made with in the time limits that we are watching. I am sure there are clients that dont want there projects shown before the premiers of there movies.Also taking a step back and looking at how things are made, i have learned more than i relized, they state names of products they show little shortcuts. hey I never knew there was a strechy fur out there to buy. which I am googleing to find for my wolfman. I hope they keep filming and make more with different
artist.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

whichypoo said:


> Okay I have watched all of the shows. Face off Monster man Making Monsters and I have to say I like them all yes I agree the drama is a little to much at times but that is what sells nowadays. I also have to say that when filming these shows that i dont believe that these are the only projects that are being made with in the time limits that we are watching. I am sure there are clients that dont want there projects shown before the premiers of there movies.Also taking a step back and looking at how things are made, i have learned more than i relized, they state names of products they show little shortcuts. hey I never knew there was a strechy fur out there to buy. which I am googleing to find for my wolfman. I hope they keep filming and make more with different
> artist.


Here's the fur, Whichypoo:
http://www.nftech.com/products-stock.html

I saw the first 3 episodes. I liked the bug in ep 3. The forced drama, field trips, and general cheese are killing me.
Maybe I'll just catch highlights on YouTube from here on. One great thing about the web - you can count on someone, somewhere, to edit out the boring stuff.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Delete this post


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

hey Jim thanks to the site on the fur. I wasn't having any luck with the google LOL


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I got the tip on the fur from Allen AKA Stiltbeast Studios. A resource unto himself! Hope to have him visit us in AZ.

The zombie makeup was not too bad in ep 4. The contest to decide what web to use was ridiculous. It included a webcaster they made. I'm supposed to believe the pros never saw a webcaster before? Even if that was normally true, and it could not be, I am told Cleve is a member on forums like this one. How can they not already have one - or 12?

Oh, well. Monster Man is to haunters what children's movies are to new parents. There are so few options, we'll even patronize the bad ones. For a while.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally caught up on the series. Next week is the last one. I honestly dont know if this will be picked up for a second season. I havent heard anything on ratings for this, but as far as Im concrned, it can be cancelled. I saw nothing in the last 5 episodes that screams professional prop house.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

JustJimAZ said:


> The contest to decide what web to use was ridiculous. It included a webcaster they made. I'm supposed to believe the pros never saw a webcaster before? Even if that was normally true, and it could not be, I am told Cleve is a member on forums like this one. How can they not already have one - or 12?


Not to totally defend the show but they do have many hours to fill, the drama & things like this is what they choose to fill it. 

This reminds me that the aquarium building show is back on soon & that's what this show reminds me of, an interesting subject but too much family drama that, for me, takes away from the subject. I find the stuff the guys on that aquarium show build to be pretty awesome & inventive & often I say "OMG HOW DID THEY DO THAT?!?!", but they bog the whole show down by concentrating on the family drama. So I stopped watching or only watch the end.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what kind of foam he uses for sculpting the smaller pieces?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Off Topic*

Honestly the webcaster sold at spirit doesn't compare to the higher quality ones out there .. I have owned both and much prefer the Minions web one as its more reliable at shooting good webs without significant reheat times.


*Now back to our regularly scheduled program *


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll be looking out for the show...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

scream1973 said:


> *Off Topic*
> 
> Honestly the webcaster sold at spirit doesn't compare to the higher quality ones out there .. I have owned both and much prefer the Minions web one as its more reliable at shooting good webs without significant reheat times.
> 
> ...


I have a spirit webcaster, it works so-so. It needs high pressure to work well.


----------



## 4thDimensionFX (Apr 7, 2012)

I saw Cleave at Monsterpalooza today, he wasn't nice at all.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

4thDimensionFX said:


> I saw Cleave at Monsterpalooza today, he wasn't nice at all.


Why? What happened if I may ask?


----------



## 4thDimensionFX (Apr 7, 2012)

He was just not nice. But I'm not holding it against him.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meh, that's about average for a con. They gotta pay the bills too. 

I was at a con once &, of all people, Tom Savini was kind of an asshat to me. He gave us a snarky, snippy answer about the crotch gun that he wore in From Dusk 'Til Dawn. But, I chalk it up to him doing a billion of these things, getting asked the same questions & giving the same answers, maybe he had to go to the bathroom, maybe he hadn't pooped that day, I dunno, but I don't hold it against him. 

That hair color though they both have, man, men over 40 shouldn't be allowed near the L'Oreal Blue Black at all, both him & Cleve need to wash that crap right outta their hair & go to a nice dark brown instead. If anything it makes them look older.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know if it was cancelled in Canada, because I have not seen any episodes in the last few weeks? (maybe I just missed them?). Oh well, no big lost, I guess.


----------



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

While I like this show I prefer travel channels making monsters. Great show,leans more towards haunts and I met ed at transworld and he is super nice and very easy going. Cant wait until september for season 2 (10 episodes!!)


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I guess it's easy to "Monday morning quarterback" the show. I guess I - and others - had high hopes to see some really cool builds. Personally, I was expecting something more like WETA in the beginning, which was a mistake, clearly. Then I was dismayed at how contrived it was.

Plus side - last episode they did a huge pair of boots for the Puss in Boots premier. I'm surprised they painted them by hand, but they turned out OK. The director seemed stoked about his monster mask. Also, no field trip! OK, there was a stupid "I have two meetings scheduled Monday AM but it's Manicure Monday" thing, but at least there was no field trip.

I keep hoping to see some cool tricks. I would love a month with their shop. Why do they have 1/2 a German Shepard on the wall? What else is lying around there? It would be a fun shop to hang in. Alone. some cool toys in there.

How long until Face Off returns?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

JustJimAZ said:


> I guess it's easy to "Monday morning quarterback" the show. I guess I - and others - had high hopes to see some really cool builds. Personally, I was expecting something more like WETA in the beginning, which was a mistake, clearly. Then I was dismayed at how contrived it was.
> 
> Plus side - last episode they did a huge pair of boots for the Puss in Boots premier. I'm surprised they painted them by hand, but they turned out OK. The director seemed stoked about his monster mask. Also, no field trip! OK, there was a stupid "I have two meetings scheduled Monday AM but it's Manicure Monday" thing, but at least there was no field trip.
> 
> ...



Yeah, to me Monster Man was a fail. The show as a whole was just so hokey. 

I do believe FaceOff returns this summer.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Really liked the last episode.Him and his painted purple nails kill me.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Monster Man is awsome.


----------

